# North London Road Riding - A Sunday Club for Women



## patheticshark (29 Aug 2009)

Hi all

A few ladies from the London Fixed Gear Single Speed forum are setting up a Sunday club for women's road rides. We'll be meeting on Sunday mornings at 8.30am at the Dalston Lane cafe for a 9am departure.

Tomorrow (30th) we'll be going to Rainham Marshes. Other rides tbc but we'll hopefully be doing a Saturday ride on 3rd October for the Hillingdon Race Day.

The original thread is here: 
http://www.londonfgss.com/thread28441.html

We're still in very early stages - tomorrow's will be the first ride - so not 100% confirmed on details but rides are likely to be around 50 miles (though tomorrow's will be a bit shorter) and pace is likely to be around 15mph-17mph (though this is total guesswork!). We'll be taking it in turns to pick routes and lead rides. 

All ladies are more than welcome to join us - hope to see some of you there.

Thanks
patheticshark (tricitybendix on the LFGSS forum)


----------

